# Ghost Train - Free new atmospheric halloween music



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great track, Sam. Thank you for the free download option.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for listening Garth glad you liked it, hopefully it's spooky enough for people to use for their haunts and stuff


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Sam for the GhostTrain download. Perfect for the rotation background sounds in our Vortex Tunnel; pensive with that netherworld undertone. I really do love it....and it's 4 minutes long. Just perfect


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Awesome it's good to get feedback from you guys as people don't always find the same things creepy! Thanks nancy for your feedback, do you run a haunt??


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Great work as always sam, I love all your stuff. Just let me know when the cd will be rady and where to get it.


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

Sam, Yes a neighborhood haunt. A bunch of old farts with theater experience having fun contributing to the community. Had over 2000 visitors last year and we are still trying to keep it free. Last year we focused on The Legend of Sleepy Hollow and built a town and graveyard (in addition to our 17 other sets that neighbors run) and had a live horse and rider running down the fireroad cutting the heads off of scarecrows. Our central theme this year will be Alice in Wonderland and the tunnel will be a "down the rabbit hole". We're building our own tunnel with a tree opening in the front. So your Ghost Train is a perfect "generic" background melody. I do hear the train rolling, but it could be any other Twilight Zone creature coming to get you, or in my case, trying to get over the bridge to the other side before being spun into the abyss. 
It has an eerily machine-like quality that isn't too over the top for children going through the tunnel. Thanks again Sam.
CAN


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Kprimm Thanks for your kind comments as always, At the rate I am going it will be summer before the full cd is out I think! Glad you like my songs
Nancy, that sounds amazing, I will have to see if I can't find some pictures or video of your haunts they sound really interesting especially the sleepy hollow horse! Thank you for listening there are other songs you might like on my soundcloud too if you are looking for one more free music. Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

The link doesn't work. Is it still available?


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

hi pumpkin pricess - the finished track is on our new CD which is out now at bandcamp.com - you are welcome to use any of our tracks on non profit pojects etc

you can hear the whole 18 track collection here: Sam Haynes bandcamp

Currently if you use the code 

hforum

you can get 30% off the full CD (which is a bargain!!)


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks! I'll have to check this out!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

hope you liked it! 
We have been getting some great reviews:

Welcome to the Horror Show, the second album from Sam Haynes, is a collection of tracks that were created to be used in Halloween haunts and on horror movie soundtracks. There are sixteen individual pieces, plus two remixes; Fettdog's more aggressive remix of Ghost House and Cheekyboy's darker take on Scarecrows.

The album is very atmospheric throughout and tracks such as Ghost House, Spirit Box, Doll House, Midnight and 31-13 are particularly ominous and would be perfect for haunts and horror movies. There are, however, some more up tempo, danceable and almost "cute" tracks like Zombie, Halloween Night, Ghost Train, and Witching Hour, which would be great for Halloween parties and spooky fairgrounds.

While the influences of 70's, 80's and 90's horror soundtracks - everything from John Carpenter's Halloween and Christine scores to the Phantasm and Suspiria soundtracks by Fred Myrow/Malcolm Seagrave and Goblin respectively - are overt, Sam Haynes manage to mix in their own brand of creepy to Welcome to the Horror Show as well. Many of the tracks have a familiar feel to them, but are simultaneously unique. 

Overall, Welcome to the Horror Show is an enjoyable and creepy album, with a great balance between horror-influenced scares and mischievous fun. It's definitely one for those with a love for movie scores and Halloween haunts.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The reviews are spot-on (other than _Ghost Train_, one of my faves, being even remotely 'cute' in tone).


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Garth, i know i didnt intend Ghost Train to be cute! I thought it was pretty dark. They got all my influences spot on though, was pleased they picked out Phantasm and John Carpenter's work, they were a big inspiration of the sound of the CD


----------

